# Sticky  REVIEW: Joe Bruno Designs (West Berlin, NJ)



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Also known as JBD is a wonderful and informative shop located in South Jersey. I first heard of him when I was looking for Sinfoni components to play around with. After contacting Emilio I was informed that they had a new shop near that would handle my needs. I proceeded to contact Joe and set up a meet. Upon my arrival and meeting this gentleman, all I could say is " WOW " . His knowledge and passion for the industry quickly put me at ease. I was never pressured or felt that my questions were irrelevant.

We talked about me acquiring a set of Sinfoni Maestoso mids to replace the set that I was and still am in love with. I just wanted to try new and that's what I brought to Joe's attention. We stood around and talked for a couple of hours just shooting the audio breeze. He then proceeded to quote me a price and I said, " let's do this ". Well typical of me lol, I just couldn't let that be as I also went and ordered my " second set " of Sinfoni tweeters. My first pair having been purchased and sold before I even had a chance to power them.

Well with that being added to my bill, I proceeded to go back and forth with Joe just talking shop and really enjoying the passion that he brings to the table. We weren't just talking car audio, we shared several family stories and generally just chilled. It's great to deal with someone who doesn't make you feel that he's only there for your money.

Now upon my gear arriving, I had Joe pull my old gear and install and tune the new. His craftmanship as well as the attention to details paid to my vehicle encouraged me to want more. On that note I had him build and install a 12" fiberglass enclosure and retune my system. To say that hour ride home was memorable is an understatement. It made me not want to give the car to its current owner lol. 

I can't strive enough to anyone near that area to stop in even if it's just to meet Joe. I guarantee it's a stop that you will never forget. He's not there to sell you, but he will definitely inform you. Here is a link to his website and his current address. Once again upon meeting and talking with him, you'll be one step closer to being taken care of.

Welcome to Joe Bruno Designs


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

Very nice write up Ben! Sounds like another great shop supporting the Car Audio community with knowledge and install power.

Sorry to hear about the handing over of the keys to the misses! . I hope she also appreciates your and Joes efforts!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

Lol are you kidding me, she's more into the sound from the exhaust then she is the audio. Well on a positive note at least when she comes home, I have garage time with the car.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

put up some pics of the work and i can pin it


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

2 thumbs up.. Installer recognition


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

I'm really hopeful that Joe see's this and jumps in as I'm sure he has more photos and would be able to post them better then me.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

Pictures look great Ben. Next time you need to load pics feel free to forward them to me and I can help if it makes life easier. 

How does that sub sound? Nice looking enclosure.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

The sub paired with those Sinfoni in my opinion are a perfect match. It's fast,tight, and blends well. I ordered a second one just in case I want to do one in each corner. The only thing now the wife wants done is to eliminate the black on the grill and have it powdercoated another color. Hey what my wife wants lol my wife gets.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

Added pics for ya Ben. Hope that helps sir!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

Thank you Steve as this will go along way to show the quality of work that Joe does. I just wish their was a way to hear how well it's all integrated.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

That would be great Ben. There are alot of guys that would benefit from an audition with the Sinfoni Maestoso. One last pic of the beautiful vehicle all of this is in..

I present to you, Darkness


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

Well the only thing wrong with this last photo lo is DRKNESS never sees the light.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

I have one thing to say...

Yummy


----------



## joebrunodesigns (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*



Coppertone said:


> I'm really hopeful that Joe see's this and jumps in as I'm sure he has more photos and would be able to post them better then me.


Hello DIYMA,
the small details add up to big improvements...we see this as in audiophile-land as big stuff! I've built numberous IASCA winning vehicles and there are so many talented installers/ fabricators that you need to add the smallest of details up to place higher in competition. In these pics I've added to this post 2 of the most important things we do before actual building of a fully fiberglass molded enclosure is to do some math on load angle and wavelength to drivers seat.... cancellation is evil! Also we think about how we mount enclosure in the design before the build, a properly mounted enclosure will once again reduce cancellation and vibrations. Solid linear bass response in this vehicle is an understatement....and to keep up with those Sinfoni Maestos's is a lethal combo


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

Welcome Joe. 

Great job on Ben's car, (now Bens Misses car lol). Thanks for also explaining in short the importance of loadangle and wavelength to the driver. That and cancelation are detrimental to success in our hobby.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

Joe Bruno is a BEAST in a great way when it comes to correct installs. He's taught me more in the short time that we've been on the Legacy then I've learned in a long time. Again I am in no way gaining financially from promoting his shop, rather I know those who meet him will be rewarded richly upon meeting and talking with him. Plus he has GREAT taste when it comes to ramping up the quality of his own personal cars.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Joe Bruno Designs...*

Up it goes


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for doing this.


----------



## joebrunodesigns (Sep 29, 2015)

Coppertone said:


> Thank you very much for doing this.


thanks coppertone and deeppinkdiver (what a username!!)....looking forward to spending some time here....looks like a GREAT forum!!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Ha.. That username is just for fun, catches your attention for sure. My name is Steve, nice to "meet" you Joe and welcome again. There is plenty on this website to keep you busy.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ha, he will have no time for play on here as there is real work to be dunn lol.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bump for changes to come.


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

Does he do DSP installs?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes he does.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

